# USB Flash Drive XP - Driver needed error?



## hoppyfl (Oct 28, 2008)

I've seen this problem posted many times and never solved. 
The Flash Drive is inserted, XP says Hardware found and goes to the Install Panel. After clicking on install, XP comes back and says no software found, error 28.

After working on this for months I finally got mine working. 
1. See if the file USBSTOR.sys is in the C/windows/drivers folder. 
2. See if the file USBSTOR.inf is in the C/windows/INF folder. 
3. If they aren't. copy them from the C/I386 folder into the respective folders mentioned. 
If the device is listed in hardware device as an other device with a yellow mark, hit upgrade driver and tell it to look in C/windows for the software.

After a zillion hours on the phone with Dell and the Flash Drive companies and zillions of hours searching solutions on the internet without any success, the above procedure has got me a working Flash drive. Hope it will help you.


----------



## ExpressZero (Feb 6, 2009)

Awesome post man. One thing to add though, in my case it wasn't simply a matter of the files being there, but my permissions to them. The USBSTOR.inf file had been locked out by the head domain admin at my company. I'm a domain admin myself, so I was quickly able to regain access under the security tab on the file. Once this was done, I was good to go!


----------

